# am I getting close



## Timeking (Nov 14, 2013)

How bad, or how good does the blue graphs look? Any suggestions on what I --NEED-- to do further would be GREATLY appreciated. I am trying to mix down my music in a new location that I am trying to set up. The green SPL plot is what I started with.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You're essentially within the +/-5db window that you would shoot for. The decay time doesn't look bad on the waterfall. Looks like a bit of a hump in time domain around 130Hz.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like the waterfall was done at a sound level of about 75db...that seems a bit low. Have you looked at it at higher volumes, like 85db? From what I understand this measurement should be done at least 40db above the sound floor.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Valid point. Hopefully in a good high performance home theater the noise floor IS 35db or less.


----------



## Timeking (Nov 14, 2013)

At night with double doors shut, and the computer sound-door closed, it is around 28 db in here


----------

